# Has the KG 223 ever existed?



## kistenjoe (May 5, 2008)

I just found a very good offer on an KG223 frame only thing is, that I can't find anything on the internet. The only thing I could find was that Look has only produced 3 steel frames. The KG233, KG243 and the KG253.

Does anyone know whether Look has built a KG223? I am suspecting, that this is a fraud.

PVP: 780

KJ.

edit: This is the KG233 I found on the net. The fork and bottom bracket look different.

bicinova: - LOOK KG 233 (steel frame)


----------



## jipster5 (Aug 17, 2012)

yes it existed, i'veseen a couple of them...are from the 98' i think...7


the link of bicinova is from an spanish man the restores bikes (i'm using the google translator jijeje) and he paited the frame and modified a little bit the colours. 

See you and buy it is a nice frame!!


----------



## kistenjoe (May 5, 2008)

jipster5 said:


> yes it existed, i'veseen a couple of them...are from the 98' i think...7
> 
> 
> the link of bicinova is from an spanish man the restores bikes (i'm using the google translator jijeje) and he paited the frame and modified a little bit the colours.
> ...


No. He hasn't repainted it. I know Spanish and Google Translator is crap. The only problem is that it costs 151€ shipping, which is too much for me at the moment.  I would really like to buy one.

By the way he send me two pictures of an old catalogue from look, so the offer isn't a fraud. I feel kinda stupid for doubting him.

KJ.


----------

